
Google-caja - Project Hosting on Google Code - seanlinmt
http://code.google.com/p/google-caja/
======
agotterer
The demo page locked up FF 3.6 on Snow Leopard. I would avoid that page.

------
flubba
Not sure what this is. Any thoughts?

